
The EU's copyright proposal is so bad, it even outlaws Creative Commons licenses - ColinWright
https://boingboing.net/2018/04/11/evidence-free-zone.html
======
kevin_b_er
It might be worse than this. EU might be able to make open source illegal.

[https://savecodeshare.eu/](https://savecodeshare.eu/)

------
totony
Controlling your population to the point that they cannot choose what to do
with their own work is shady

I don't follow EU politics that much, but the news stories I do see these days
paint a grim portrait of it. You cannot waive your "right to privacy" (GDPR),
nor can you freely distribute your work.

Treat your people like sheeps and they will become sheeps

~~~
candiodari
But I don't get the point here. The EU people have rejected the EU, yet again,
just a few days ago. And once, again, the EU says "bad voters ! BAD ! try
AGAIN" (note that the previous election was already an accelerated election.
So this is not just rejecting the bad outcome of an election. They did that,
STILL got an outcome they didn't like and rejected the redo-election".

[http://www.spiegel.de/international/europe/italian-
president...](http://www.spiegel.de/international/europe/italian-president-
mattarella-the-man-who-wouldn-t-yield-a-1209982.html)

~~~
tinus_hn
Those darn ‘EU people’ (whomever that may be), holding elections at will,
until people elect what they want.

It’s a bit like the typical anti Apple fanfare, nobody’s buying the devices
because Apple can’t keep up with demand!

~~~
candiodari
What I meant specifically is that Italy elected a government that promised -
and wanted to implement - a currency parallel to the Euro, and then the
Italian president exploited a loophole (effectively claiming there was no
agreement between the parties that made up the government) to avoid putting
this government in power. He made it no secret that this is exactly why he did
that.

So Italians wanted a parallel non-EU-controlled currency in Italy and elected
a government to do that, and this was denied, by a pro-EU politician. This was
already a do-over election of sorts so that makes it even more of a farce.

Several BIG costs have to be carried by the Italians as a result. First, the
actual monetary cost already paid: 1.5% on 6.5 billion euros, or about 100
million euros, effectively charged to them by the ECB. This will keep growing.
Second is the fact that there is no government in charge, and the legitimacy
of the "experts" (picked -surprise !- by pro-EU parties) that will be in
charge until the next election (July or September) is heavily in question, and
that government's only loyalty is to the Italian president who got kicked out
by the electorate.

Of course, several EU commissioners have called out for punishment of Italy
for these election results, and although Oettinger has now apologized, it
shows you just what kind of people they are.

All of that, just to protect the EU. Again.

------
pmlnr
I really hope this is just a bad idea from someone who got a lot of khm...
"idea" from media companies, because it would break the internet immediately.
GDPR is breaking a few monetization methods, but this would break links and
free information.

